# Porter Cable Sander



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have used the Porter Cable for years using 100 grits pads.
Worked great.
Well with wear and tear I bought a new one.
Sander was Porter Cable but the vacuum was Dewalt without the throw away bags.
Supplier said Dewalt bought Porter Cable?
Everything is the same except vacuum.
Today I started sanding drywall and it was scratching the drywall .
I was no where near my supplier so we just finished the sanding.
We had to go over all the joints with a hang sanding block to remove the scratches.
They came out easy.
Trying to figure out why it's doing this and what do I need to do so it want do it again?

Thanks,



PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

220 ?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Porter Cable is no longer made in the USA. Go on Ebay and see if you find a new, or almost new old one made in the US.


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Porter Cable is no longer made in the USA. Go on Ebay and see if you find a new, or almost new old one made in the US.



Kinda hate buying another one since I just bought this one.
Any idea how to fix my current problem?

Thanks


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

100 grit is very aggressive. 180 is as course as I'll go.

Also, portacable drive shafts have a habit of coming too long in length. This will cause the disc holding the pad to lean too much from one side to the other when sliding across the drywall. Check by pulling back on the head and see how much it protrudes past the brushes. I have had to cut of as much as a 1/4 inch off of some of my shafts.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

100 Grit????


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Having a descent velcro backing pad that sits flat and doesn't flop on the board helps a lot.....as well as finer grit disc :yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> I have used the Porter Cable for years using 100 grits pads.
> Worked great.
> Well with wear and tear I bought a new one.
> Sander was Porter Cable but the vacuum was Dewalt without the throw away bags.
> ...


 I agree with Moore . I only use 220 grit then a sponge when I do a walk around with a light. There is no need to go with such a heavy grit unless you are leaving some crude taping or sanding down some existing texture.


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

FYI
I cut a piece of cardboard same size as the pad and used 185 grit disk.
Best sander I have ever used!!


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep a piece of cardboard works great. That is the first thing I do when I get a new porter cable.


----------

